# Perl install failure



## Speedy (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm trying to upgrade to perl5.16 as recommended, it builds fine but install fails with following message:

```
cat: /usr/ports/lang/perl5.16/work/.metadir/+INSTALL: No such file or directory
```
Sure enough, there is no such file.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 31, 2013)

What's the command you used?


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 31, 2013)

Same here, I had to go back to 5.14. I used exactly the commands provided in the UPDATING file for portmaster users.


----------



## kpa (Oct 31, 2013)

There was a problem in the ports tree that was fixed a few hours ago:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-ports/2013-October/087392.html


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 31, 2013)

Solved!


----------

